# بالشروق ادفع 65000 ج و استلم فورا فيللا دوبلكس 255 متربحري يتسهيلات 6 سنوات



## شركة الكومى (26 يونيو 2012)

تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها بالشروق :
تعاقد و استلم فوراَ بالشروق فيللا دوبلكس 255 م أرضى منخفض + أرضى مرتفع بحري بمقدم 65000 جنيه وتسهيلات على 6 سنوات بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد موجودة بأرقى مناطق مدينة الشروق حيث انها تقع بالقرب من مدينتى و طريق السويس و افخم المنتجعات السكنية ( كمبوند حسن علام ) و بالقرب من منطقة الجامعات و المعاهد و القرية الزكية ... تطل على حديقة كبيرة و شارع عريض 
( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )
تتكون من : 4 ريسبشن + 3 نوم + 3 حمام + مطبخ + 80م حديقه + مدخل خاص +بحري
للتفاصيل: اضغط هنا
للاتصال :  22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 
العنوان : 48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة
او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية :  اضغط هنا  
صفحتنا على الفيس بوك : اضغط هنا 
البريد الإلكترونى : [email protected]
ملحوظة : يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع و يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة 
ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 120 متر حتى 190 متر بالشروق 
ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 130 متر حتى 205 متر بحدائق الأهرام


----------

